# Weaving- Mandala WAL



## Reba1

I am taking part in a (Lion Brand) Mandala Weave Along on the Rigid Heddle Looms Weaving group on Facebook. Only requirement is, use Mandala. I chose the Sphinx colorway and decided to make a throw pillow. 

Here are some progress pics so far, now to buy the pillow form and sew the cover together!


----------



## Reba1

Oops, here is the starting ball of yarn:


----------



## amoamarone

Very nice! Did you use the same yarn for warp and weft?


----------



## TammyK

That is stunning!!! :sm24:


----------



## Country Living

Very interesting use for Mandala.. I have a small loom makes me think of getting it out and try something.. thanks for letting us see this..


----------



## Gaildh

Love it


----------



## Reba1

amoamarone said:


> Very nice! Did you use the same yarn for warp and weft?


Yes, I warped with one ball, then wound the shuttles with the second ball, starting with the same color. In order to keep the sequence, wind from the outside of the ball, shuttle 1,2,3 then weave starting with 3, then 2, then 1.

I have almost exactly 1/3 of each ball left PLUS about 1/3 from the last shuttle that didn't get used. I will either separate the colors and weave another project, or use it for machine knitting. I haven't decided.


----------



## GrannyMo

I love how the colours have combined. Thanks for inspiration.


----------



## betty boivin

Beautifully done!


----------



## spins2knit

Nice piece. This is a great way to show off the colors.


----------



## Babalou

It turned out really pretty.


----------



## wordancer

Very nice, it will be a striking pillow.


----------



## spinninggill

Very nice indeed


----------



## ladymissy

I think it would make a fabulous shawl! Love the color blending.


----------



## Cdambro

Very pretty.


----------



## Beetytwird

Cool!!!


----------



## Reba1

ladymissy said:


> I think it would make a fabulous shawl! Love the color blending.


Several people made shawls.


----------



## BirchPoint

Very nice way to come up with different colors of yarn for a project!


----------



## blawler

Beautiful work!!! Love the way the colors came out. Aloha... Bev


----------



## sockyarn

Looking good.


----------

